# Can't get search to work in this forum



## jlsohio (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm trying to use the search this forum button, but nothing happens when I click it. I checked my pop up blocker, that's not the issue.

Any suggestions?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

works fine for me, I have no idea


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jlsohio said:


> I'm trying to use the search this forum button, but nothing happens when I click it. I checked my pop up blocker, that's not the issue.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you are using the IE browser, try adding it as a trusted site and see if that resolves it. You may have to do the same for your antivirus software.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

See if you can use the main search selection.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to forum support.


----------



## jlsohio (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm using IE Beta 8.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've always noticed that message boards that use this particular forum script have search functions that bring up any and every message on the forum regardless of whether the post contains the relevent search info.


----------



## jlsohio (Dec 24, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> If you are using the IE browser, try adding it as a trusted site and see if that resolves it. You may have to do the same for your antivirus software.


I added the site to the trusted sites, but it didn't resolve the issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Often it is local problem - DB indexes corrupted and it require to rebuild them, but it will take time, so usually owner will not stop a site before it become huge problem.


----------

